# Swimming goggles that don't leak - where to find?



## Carmel (22 Aug 2006)

I have bought 2 pairs of speedo goggles and they both leak. They were the most expensive ones in Lifestyle Sports. 

Can someone tell me is where to find a really good pair that won't leak. I wear contact lenses so its important that I can trust my goggles when I'm swimming.

Any info appreciated.

C


----------



## larry1 (22 Aug 2006)

Not an answer to your problem but check these out..great idea!


----------



## Sol28 (22 Aug 2006)

Never buy goggles in a sealed package - you have to try the suction test, ie - without using the strap - take the goggles and squeeze them on to your face a small amount - the suction should hold them on for a short while. If it doesnt - or only one eye - look at a different type. Dont buy them. 

Also make sure that, if you have long hair, that some hair is not trapped between your goggles and your face - this will cause leakage.


----------



## sandrabing (22 Aug 2006)

I wear contacts too and have a pair of speedo 'futura legend' goggles they may go by a different name now cos they are about 4 years old but never had any problems with them. Think they cost around €18


----------



## Megan (22 Aug 2006)

sandrabing said:


> I wear contacts too and have a pair of speedo 'futura legend' goggles they may go by a different name now cos they are about 4 years old but never had any problems with them. Think they cost around €18


I bought prescription swimming googles on the web from a company in Canada. They are brilliant. These would be alot better then wearing your contact lens while swimming. I think they cost about €15 in total including a cleaning spray and a case. I dont have the website address with me at the moment but I will post it later.


----------



## Megan (22 Aug 2006)

Just found the website. It is www.aquagoggles.com


----------



## Diziet (22 Aug 2006)

I also wear contact lenses and find that goggles with an adjustable nose bridge fit far better. Sometimes these are in the Junior ranges, but they still fit better!


----------



## Numbs (23 Aug 2006)

Aquablades are your only man. Used to have the same problem all the time no matter what goggles I bought. Maybe I've a funny shaped head or something but I've never looked back since I got aquablades.

You can get them in Ireland but I just ordered them from this Australian company http://aquashop.com.au/index.php?cPath=36_60
Check out pictures 7 and 8 on the web page above. Delivery was reasonably fast as well.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Aug 2006)

I use Fashy & find them quite good.

ninsaga


----------



## CGorman (23 Aug 2006)

I wear speedo mirror goggles bought from [broken link removed] in the UK. I've never had such a good pair of goggles. I use to go insane with leaks - in fact I blame years of clorinated water in my eyes for the fact that I need to wear contacts today!

For a list of online swimwear retailers, see here.


----------



## gianni (23 Aug 2006)

Godfrey goggles are your only man.

I have used them throughout my career and never any probs with them.

[broken link removed]


----------



## propertyprof (23 Aug 2006)

those silicone/rubber sealed goggles freak the hell out of me I prefer the foamed cushioned one - anyone know a good pair i could buy?!?!


----------



## Gordanus (24 Aug 2006)

Sol28 said:


> Never buy goggles in a sealed package - you have to try the suction test, ie - without using the strap - take the goggles and squeeze them on to your face a small amount - the suction should hold them on for a short while. .



Don't know if I'd fancy buying gogglles that someone has tried on before me.......eye infections spring to mind/


----------



## Sol28 (25 Aug 2006)

Gordanus said:


> Don't know if I'd fancy buying gogglles that someone has tried on before me.......eye infections spring to mind/


 
Hasn't happened to me yet. Least the goggles fit - and then dont let water in from a swimming pool that could also cause eye problems! I wasted more money on goggles that dont fit. This is the only real test!


----------

